
Paul Graham Facts - ptn
henning:<p>- Paul Graham is so good, Arc is Blub for him.<p>- Paul Graham is so good, he does just simply walk into Mordor. And then he checks into a hotel.<p><pre><code> Xichekolas:
</code></pre>
- Paul Graham is so good, the parenthesis match themselves.<p>- Paul Graham is so good, it's hard to defun him.<p>ptn:<p>- Paul Graham is so good, his keyboard only has three keys: 0, 1 and Return. No Backspace, because he doesn't make mistakes.<p>iamwil :<p>- Paul Graham's so smart that inside his brain is another brain.<p>-Paul Graham once matched /(x+x+)+y/ in logarithmic time.<p>rms: 
- Paul Graham is a general algorithm to solve the halting program.<p>dfranke:<p>- All lambda expressions terminate in logarithmic time when evaluated in Paul Graham order.<p>breck: <p>- Paul Graham is so good, he yelled at the hackernews server and it fixed itself.

======
dood
unsubscribe

------
euccastro
_Yawn._

------
jdale27
Paul Graham eats breakfast!!!

------
rhyde
Paul Graham is not Jack Bauer . . . is he?

------
jamiequint
Paul Graham is a homo sapien

~~~
jamiequint
thanks for modding me down fanboys

~~~
jamiequint
you all just proved my point

